# New Suns Desktop Wallpaper released on Suns.com



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/suns_wallpaper.html


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice, I have the Nash one up right now. :biggrin:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't like the Joe Johnson one...it doesn't look good at all, but the one with Q is cool!


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

that amare one is good


----------

